# My cat has cancer...



## beausmom (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi. My cat just got diagnosed 14 days ago with oral squamous cell carcinoma. He's 14 years old. The vet said the prognosis is poor. She said it could be weeks or months. He had just had a full check up in February so this is a shock . His appetite has decreased rapidly but he is otherwise his normal self. We took him to check on his progress Thursday. His vet said that the tumor looks like it didn't grow and he lost 4 ounces in 2 weeks. She gave us a high calorie/protein food for him and will continue prednisone. The vet said when 2 things he normally is able to do are gone...it's time. I fear that time is coming soon ... My first cat died of leukemia, my second was hit by a car, our family dog passed away in her sleep, my first dog had pneumonia and passed on his own. I've never had to make the choice for any of my companions and I don't want him to suffer... looking for some support...
...thanks in advance.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

It's always a very difficult decision to make. Because you would like them to tell you what THEY want. But they can't. Cats are pros at looking great when they are actually suffering. I had to put my late wolfy down due to a peritonitis. Hardest thing of life. My thoughts are with you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With Cinderella, I felt it was her time when she stopped wanting to eat. I wasn't going to force-feed her just to keep her around for _me_. It's a quality of life decision. I didn't want her to suffer, either. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

You'll know when it is time... she will not want to eat or drink and you will want to not see her suffer anymore. Enjoy your last days with your kitty and give her lots of love. The wonderful people here will be there for you.


----------



## beausmom (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. He just ate and drank a bit and was doing happy feet on the bed next to me. We are all trying to enjoy as much precious time as possible with him (My hubby, 3 year old son and my extended family of my Mom, Brother, and sister) Yes...lots of love to him. Sorry about Wolfy and Cinderella


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's not a fun decision to make... but it's one that has to be made because we love them so much. I had to have my little Yorkie put to sleep in April because her kidneys and pancreas were failing. To me, the sign that it was time was that she had a low appetite and/or would vomit if she did eat, and she was sleeping a lot. The vet said that there were measures that could be taken, but they would just be to prolong her life, not a cure, and I couldn't justify making her suffer just because I wanted more time with her. Realistically, it will never be enough time. You will always want more, and sweet furbabies will hang around for your sake, so if they are suffering, you have to step up for them and let them go to the rainbow bridge to be at peace until you meet again. *hugs* If you need to talk, I'm sure everyone on the forum is here for you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This is the hardest part of having a cat, for sure. Most of us have been there and I know we all sympathize completely.

When the time comes, your kitty will just be falling asleep like he does every day in your house. We're the ones who understand the finality of it, and we're the ones who carry the burden of grieving. That thought gives me some comfort. We're the ones taking one for the team, and we're the ones carrying the worst burden, and by doing so we're relieving them of the worst of it.


----------



## beausmom (Sep 1, 2012)

I just put Beau as my avatar so everyone can see him. He had a better day today. He ate more and had fun playing with some toys...and he enjoyed some catnip. I also have been giving him an herbal supplement called B.S.S.T. It's supposed to support the immune system. A rescue friend of mine recommended it. 

I can't begin to thank all of you for the support and heartfelt advice! What a bunch of beautiful souls here .


----------



## beausmom (Sep 1, 2012)

Today Beau crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge. He was hardly eating and it was time....He was in my arms and it was so fast and peaceful. He was 14. I'm so devastated but I know he had a long and wonderful life. I'm so glad to have shared it with him. He was so sweet and gentle..I was just looking for him but remembered he was gone. All his toys, food, and belongings are everywhere..this is so painful...but he really deteriorated in the past week...and I didn't want him to suffer. RIP my Beau....love you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Try to imagine him young and healthy and running around at the Bridge. There are lots of new friends to welcome him, including my Cinderella.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw this thread. I want to say how sorry I am for your loss. It sounds like Beau had a beautiful life with all of you. Wonderful love and care. May all the good memories of him fill that empty spot in your heart. He will be waiting for you on the other side. Run free sweet Beau.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Beau crossed over :{

Thank you for sharing him with us. He will live on in our hearts now too, as well as yours :}


----------

